# Crabapple wood thickness?



## desertbronze (Sep 4, 2017)

I was given some crab apple limbs from a tree that was being removed. I want to cut some rounds for use in a drum smoker. I'm wondering about optimum thickness. I thought I would start at about 1/4" to 1/2" thick. Am I on the right track?


----------



## motolife313 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'd go bigger. Fist size. And it will last long time if your putting it over charcoal. Not really sure what your doing tho


----------

